# Scroll saw blades



## Gunnermooch (10 Sep 2016)

New to the forums and woodworking really and need a little help finding a product . I purchased a scroll saw recently that came with 1 blade and since it snapped I have not been able to find a replacement. The blade is 130mm with pin heads, I believe it has about 25TPI and only 1.5 - 2mm. 

I have found lots that are 130mm but these are all 3mm and larger. Could anyone point me in the right direction ?


----------



## NazNomad (11 Sep 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_no ... +saw+blade


----------



## linkshouse (11 Sep 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

Amazon as per NazNomad's post or any of these -

http://www.axminster.co.uk/pegas-pinned-scroll-saw-blades-ax877535
http://www.axminster.co.uk/proxxon-scroll-saw-blades-with-pin-ends-ax791628
http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk/blades-c-103_107_305.html This page also has a conversion kit that you might want to consider. This will allow you to use pinless blades in your saw, which you will surely want to do once you move on with your scrollsawing.
http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/power-tools/blades-and-accessories

Finally of course there is always everyones favourite :lol: :roll: :wink: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/pin-end-scroll-saw-blades

For what it is worth my personal preference is the pegas blades and I buy them from Axminster, I do use pinless but I'm sure the pinned blades will be the same quality.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Gunnermooch (11 Sep 2016)

Thank you to both of you for the replies and links. I have with the power of google managed to find most of these myself but I don't see in any of the descriptions the "1.5mm" or "2mm". Ebay......I have purchased 2 lots from there and I don't think I will bother going back lol. The ones I purchased looked correct but when they arrived they were too large. 

Am I missing something when searching ? The only ones I found that gave a full size description were on amazon but they were an "add-on" product and you had to spend over £20 as they will not ship it alone.


----------



## linkshouse (11 Sep 2016)

That's because they're not sold/sized that way.

Instead they are selected by number which then relates to a particular number of teeth per inch and blade width.

If you refer to this chart http://scies.ch/pdf/Pegas_charte2014_GB_v4-DEF.pdf you should be able to figure out which blade you need. The pinned blades are listedvtowards the bottom of the fourth page.

This chart is for Pegass blades but the number/size relationship is pretty much universal (more or less :wink.

Hope that helps.

Phill


----------



## linkshouse (11 Sep 2016)

Just another thought...

If you post the make and model of your scrollsaw i am sure there will be other people on this forum with experience using the same saw.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Gunnermooch (11 Sep 2016)

The chart is fantastic, thank you very much! 

One last question, for now.... 

Since I have only used one blade with this scroll saw I am still in a learning process and a little confused as to what blade is actually best for me. 

At the moment I am trying to cut tight and curvy lettering and I thought the thinner the blade (2mm) would work better than the larger blades (3mm, 5mm etc.) but this quote from the website has me questioning that.....




> Easy to fit, heavy duty 127mm length blades, for use where heavier cuts are being made and strength is more important than the ability to cut very tight curves. Dimensions shown are blade width by thickness. Sold in packs of 12.


----------



## linkshouse (11 Sep 2016)

What thickness of material are you cutting, and what material?

If you're cutting letters then I'm assuming you will have some internal cuts. For internal cuts you will find pinless blades much better than pinned as you will be able to drill a smaller hole than what you need for a pinned blades.

Most scrollsaw can be converted to take pinless blades one way or another. If you can advise what make/model your machine is I am sure someone here will be able to advise.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Gunnermooch (11 Sep 2016)

I've only been cutting wood. The scroll saw is Energer ENB544SSW . It's cheapo one but as mentioned I've only just started so I didn't want to spend too much and let it go to waste. Mostly cutting MDF and pine right now, no bigger than half inch.

Also looking to upgrade in the near future as I am enjoying my time with the scroll saw. What would a good pin-less machine be? Cost isn't too important as I want to upgrade to a good quality machine.


----------



## linkshouse (11 Sep 2016)

I've looked up the Energer and it looks as though perhaps this saw can't be adapted to take pinless blades, perhaps someone else here may be able to advise differently.

Although conventional wisdom is always to buy a good quality tool up front (buy cheap buy twice  ), I rather suspect that most of us buy a cheap model first to "have a go".

Certainly, I did. I started out with a cheap Record scroll saw then once my skills started to develop and I began trying more complex projects I realised I needed something better and managed to pickup an old Delta on eBay. It was old but still a good quality professional saw. I love it.

It seems to have been a bit quiet on here today but i am sure others will be along shortly to share their views on possible upgrades. The saws from Axminster seem to be very popular on here.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Gunnermooch (11 Sep 2016)

You have been more than helpful in all your responses. 

I bought cheap because I get bored very easily and always move onto something else. I've got a few power tools and have made some half decent birdhouses using only a router (without the table) and a mitre saw but it's not as detailed as I would like. Since buying the scroll saw and looking at images on google it seems the possibilities are endless. Some of the things I have seen on here since I joined last night are really good!


----------

